# Predict the Record for January [Winner: MeirToTheWise!]



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Jan 3 vs <st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Seattle</st1lace></st1:City>
Jan 5 vs <st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">New Orleans</st1lace></st1:City>
Jan 7 vs <st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Denver</st1lace></st1:City>
Jan 9 vs <st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Indiana</st1lace></st1:State>
Jan 10 @ <st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Utah</st1lace></st1:State>
Jan 12 vs <st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Milwaukee</st1lace></st1:City>
Jan 15 @ LA Clippers
Jan 17 @ LA Lakers
Jan 18 vs <st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Minnesota</st1lace></st1:State>
Jan 20 vs <st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">New Jersey</st1lace></st1:State>
Jan 22 @ <st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Milwaukee</st1lace></st1:City>
Jan 23 @ <st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Minnesota</st1lace></st1:State>
Jan 25 @ <st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Cleveland</st1lace></st1:City>
Jan 27 @ <st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Chicago</st1lace></st1:City>
Jan 29 vs <st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Atlanta</st1lace></st1:City>
Jan 31 vs <st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">San Antonio</st1lace></st1:City>


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

12-4


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

11-5 if we're lucky.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

12-4


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

I'm going 12-4 as well.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

What? No faith in WHO the Suns will beat? I spent a lot of time making that list! Like over 2 minutes!

Oh yeah, 16-0.


----------



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

13-3 loses to Spurs, Nuggets,and Lakers/Nets/Jazz


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

Going with 13-3... We turn it around in January..


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

Last chance to get your records in.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

14-2


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

14-2... I don't know why, but 14-2.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

Don't want to jinx you, but I say 15-1.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*



croco said:


> Don't want to jinx you, but I say 15-1.


I already went with 16-0


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

Gonna go with 11-5.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

11-5 as well. 

For a potential tie breaker, most pts we score this month is 122.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

Jan 3 vs Seattle - WIN
Jan 5 vs New Orleans - WIN
Jan 7 vs Denver - WIN
Jan 9 vs Indiana - WIN
Jan 10 @ Utah - WIN
Jan 12 vs Milwaukee - WIN
Jan 15 @ LA Clippers - WIN
Jan 17 @ LA Lakers - LOSS
Jan 18 vs Minnesota - WIN
Jan 20 vs New Jersey - WIN
Jan 22 @ Milwaukee - WIN
Jan 23 @ Minnesota - WIN
Jan 25 @ Cleveland - WIN
Jan 27 @ Chicago - WIN
Jan 29 vs Atlanta - LOSS
Jan 31 vs San Antonio - LOSS

13-3. We seem to have a cake schedule this January, but we had one in December for the most part and we ****ed that up. So 13-3 is a stretch.

TIE BREAKER - 129 pts in a game vs. Denver.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

Since we're doing tie-breakers now as well, the most I say we'll score is 126 ^_^

On a side note, because we're doing tie-breakers I assume no one who got last month's record right got anything since there were 4 of us I believe.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

I have good feeling about 2008. I think 2008 is going to be a very good year! If you look at the Suns' schedule, they have had more road games than anyone else so far(19). After this month, they'll have 26 games on the road played with 3 months left and only 15 on the road left. However, this thread is about THIS month and I believe that they can beat everyone on this list especially with only ONE back to back as opposed to 3 back to backs and only 4 games at home.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

Wow, Now we can only lose 2 more games all month for me to be right. How much do we suuuuuuuck

I just want the playoffs to start already.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

All Net, Dr. Seuss, afobisme, Basel57, MeirToTheWise, and me are all alive still. 

Suns are 8-4, with @ Cleveland, @ Chicago, ATL, and SA left. 

MeirToTheWise has clinched a potential tie breaker with 126 being the closest. Jammin would have been but was eliminated with that 4th loss.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

Since not everyone got to pick a high score, if the Suns win tonight, those who 12-4 will be the winners. 

But if the Suns lose, Meir will win since he picked 11-5 record and has the tie breaker with his score prediction being the closest.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*



Dissonance19 said:


> Since not everyone got to pick a high score, if the Suns win tonight, those who 12-4 will be the winners.
> 
> But if the Suns lose, Meir will win since he picked 11-5 record and has the tie breaker with his score prediction being the closest.


As much as I'd like to win this contest, I want the Suns to pull out the victory tonight 

Btw, what exactly is the prize for guessing the right record?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

Haha thought you'd feel that way.


Prize? Prize is nothing but satisfactory at being the winner?


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

Lol, how about some rep points? And this month's victory at guessing correctly was bittersweet >_>


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for January*

Meir wins. 



:sadbanana:


----------

